# A word of advice.......



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

â€¦â€¦to the people who have an elitist attitude towards â€˜uneducatedâ€™ individuals who post on this Forumâ€¦â€¦

â€œDonâ€™t bite the hand that feeds youâ€.

You might find that the educated and the uneducated might not be forthcoming in the event of you needing help with your TT problems, because of your lack of empathy with other human beings. I remember the time when I reacquainted myself with one of my old school friends who attended a prestigious private college and was very academic. I recall thinking â€œHow the mighty have fallenâ€. The man had many shortcomings in other areas of his life and personality.

Kind regards

Joe


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

another "hear hear" to Joe

and yes I now I didnÂ´t put a capital on "another" , plus you shouldnÂ´t start sentences with "and", but who gives a shit, you get the drift :lol:


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

spain said:


> another "hear hear" to Joe
> 
> and yes I now I didnÂ´t put a capital on "another" , plus you shouldnÂ´t start sentences with "and", but who gives a shit, you get the drift :lol:


and it's 'know' Spain........ :wink:


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

deliberate mistake :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

spain said:


> deliberate mistake :lol:


We now :wink: :lol:


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

you do now that you spelt now wrong dont you :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Turned out nice, antit. 

Joe 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

spain said:


> you do now that you spelt now wrong dont you :lol:


Now I did'nt :lol:


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

My god, you learn so much on this forum ... I'm off to do my English GCSE :roll: 
:wink:

Moley


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

TTCool said:


> Turned out nice, antit.
> 
> Joe 8)


Not arf :wink:


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

[smiley=help.gif]


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

spain said:


> you do now that you spelt now wrong dont you :lol:


No, he splt it rong  :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

bilbos said:


> [smiley=help.gif]


You called? How can I be of assistance?

Joe


----------

